# trail building bikes



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

heh, like this jem...


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

cool looking bike, hopefully the chainsaw holder is adjustable for different size bars.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

I saw these on the Montana Mountain Bike Alliance FB page :thumbsup:


----------



## RobertAxle142 (Mar 19, 2013)

*BOB Trailer with Tools*

You can now haul a BOB Trailer with new bikes that have a thru-axle. The Robert Axle Project


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

Really need to find a way to lay the head of the pulaski flat though :yikes:

View attachment 805961
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

Or put a guard/cover over the sharp edges. I have some flexible electric conduit sitting around. I cut into 4 inch sections, then I sliced down the mid lengthwise w/ a hacksaw. It worked for years as a cover.


----------

